
To Build a Better Teapot, Researchers Create Liquid Helix - boulos
http://physicsbuzz.physicscentral.com/2019/05/to-build-better-teapot-researchers.html
======
theothermkn
As an aside, when you're reading the article and you stumble across the link
to a description of how lift works, do yourself a favor and skip it. Instead,
check out
[https://youtu.be/QKCK4lJLQHU?t=803](https://youtu.be/QKCK4lJLQHU?t=803) .
Almost no matter how sophisticated or simple your theory of lift is, it's
almost certainly significantly at odds with observed physical phenomenon.

------
nathancahill
Tangential, but I've never used a better kettle in terms of "pour" than my
Hario gooseneck kettle. Never had issues with the "teapot effect" (and I do
recognize the kettle is very different than the teapot in question).

~~~
girzel
> "Those elegant long-necked coffee pots? Their thin stems force the liquid to
> move faster for a given flow rate, increasing its momentum and decreasing
> its chances of adhering to the pot."

